# Ahhh Election Day



## nick1 (Oct 7, 2014)

Let the purge begin!!!


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

At least all the TV commercials will stop. They are ALL lying anyway.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

So who won?


----------



## Eagles700LvL (Apr 10, 2014)

James m said:


> So who won?


Probably not the people


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

I love election night. It's better for me than watching the SuperBowl.

It isn't a perfect system (far from it), but it is a great system.

I love election night!!!

AJ


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Remember: Democrats have the rest of the week to find votes in trunks of cars and to get in absentee ballots from the dead.


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

A J said:


> I love election night. It's better for me than watching the SuperBowl.
> 
> It isn't a perfect system (far from it), but it is a great system.
> 
> ...


Me too!! My Twitter feed and text messaging is on fire tonight.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

R is kicking as in Ga.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Let's kick some more Obummer supporters to the curb!


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

Arkansas is a pick up. That's +2


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

tks said:


> Arkansas is a pick up. That's +2


And VA is really in play still!


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

He widened the gap but the DC suburbs haven't come in yet. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Red is looking good


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Just picked up SD!


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

Inor said:


> Just picked up SD!


Holy cow! That's a shock to me, that was one of my highly stealable states. Rs aren't allowed on the rez, and that's where we've lost that before.

That's +3


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

With 22% reporting
Perdue is winning in Ga 61% to Nunn 37%
red wins - no run off


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Gillespie is pulling away?!?


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Montana not reporting yet


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Inor said:


> Gillespie is pulling away?!?


I have been slowly eliminating the democratic base in Virginia Beach.....Don't ask me how...I won't tell....


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

NBC giving NH to the dems.


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

We're picking up house seats too, in some areas we never thought we shouldn't be.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Box of frogs said:


> NBC giving NH to the dems.


So is The Blaze and Fox


----------



## nick1 (Oct 7, 2014)

Let's do this!! Flush the filth!! Victory is near. Way to go Ark & SD.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

All good news, New Hampshire is no loss


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

Box of frogs said:


> NBC giving NH to the dems.


That doesn't surprise me. Brown isn't the sharpest tool in the shed.


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

I'll apologize now for my state, it is possible that we may have sent the next Chuck Hagel to the Senate in Ben Sasse. It was a pinch my nose and Mark the box vote. Ugh, now we have two crappy R Senators. The witch and the twit.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Pa went for the communist governor. Damn.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Inor said:


> Gillespie is pulling away?!?


NO VA numbers are still an unknown - but they have millions and they are Democraps.
I suspect Gillespie is going to lose a heartbreaker (by an RCH) -- which is still a surprise because Warner was supposed to win going away.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

R's took Guam! As goes Guam, so goes the country.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

DerBiermeister said:


> NO VA numbers are still an unknown - but they have millions and they are Democraps.
> I suspect Gillespie is going to lose a heartbreaker (by an RCH) -- which is still a surprise because Warner was supposed to win going away.


Maybe, but the money they spent in VA is money they could not spend in Iowa and some of the others. Good job to all of you Virginians Beer Man keeping their resources tied up there!


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Minnesota and NM messing up


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Jeep said:


> Minnesota and NM messing up


Minnesota will never elect a Republican Senator. This is no surprise at all. Most people here are commies.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Was not aware officially


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

Inor said:


> R's took Guam! As goes Guam, so goes the country.





Inor said:


> Minnesota will never elect a Republican Senator. This is no surprise at all. Most people here are commies.


I came within 2k votes of winning Hennepin and Ramsey counties once. Was told that was the closest a federal R race has come in those counties. My ground game was phenomenal, if I do say so myself.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Well get off your butt I can make 2k people disappear if need be, All I have to do is drop leaflets that say no more gov't checks for food.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

HELL YEAH!!! We took CO!


----------



## nick1 (Oct 7, 2014)

Just called Montana red. 1st time since 1913!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Way to go Wisconsin! Scott Walker is up 60% to 38%! Not bad for the 3rd election in 4 years!


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

Inor said:


> Way to go Wisconsin! Scott Walker is up 60% to 38%! Not bad for the 3rd election in 4 years!


My husband's union hall tried to send a bunch of guys to work against him. My husband talked many of them out of going. Lol.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

Inor said:


> Way to go Wisconsin! Scott Walker is up 60% to 38%! Not bad for the 3rd election in 4 years!


He's definitely had his practice lately!

AJ


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

We are doing well, wonder how many are Tea Party folks


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

Jeep said:


> We are doing well, wonder how many are Tea Party folks


Not enough. I think we gained enough R's in the House that Boehner can ignore the Tea party caucus and still pass bills.

AJ


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

That sucks. The Republican leadership is nothing but bozos. Better than Communists...I mean Democrats.


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

Jeep said:


> We are doing well, wonder how many are Tea Party folks


Don't let that moniker fool you. One, the tea party has factioned, two, many candidates run as tea party then run away. My female senator was supposed to be tea party and she is only voting at a 56% conservative rate. She even said, to me, "those tea party people don't understand the farm bill" it took everything I had not to punch her in the neck


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

The more liberal counties are in for KS and Iowa, thank goodness. We may get to keep KS and probably pick up Iowa.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

The Blaze is saying Joni won Iowa! Game-Set-Match!!!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

NC goes red!!!!  WOO HOO!!!


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

Joni is an awesome lady too. Being two minutes from Iowa, I've done a little volunteer work for her.

We may have lost our local house seat. I grew up with the guy, there goes my contact on the floor. Crap.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Scott Walker in was just called the winner in WI too!!!! It is a good night.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Inor said:


> NC goes red!!!!  WOO HOO!!!


My 18 year old son's first election.... He was briefed and is firmly a conservative.... Going to send him up to Inor's to learn the fine art of Hippie punching next....


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

Who doesn't love a good hippie punching session. Awwwwe, good times.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> My 18 year old son's first election.... He was briefed and is firmly a conservative.... Going to send him up to Inor's to learn the fine art of Hippie punching next....


He is more than welcome to attend my full four year degree program in Coexistence free of charge!


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

KANSAS HOLDS!!! That governors race is still touch and go.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Roberts called in Kansas! 

Tonight we celebrate tomorrow we start to bully the GOP in earnest to make sure they pay attention to conservatives now!


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

Inor said:


> Roberts called in Kansas!
> 
> Tonight we celebrate tomorrow we start to bully the GOP in earnest to make sure they pay attention to conservatives now!


If not, we primary the crap out of them.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Inor said:


> He is more than welcome to attend my full four year degree program in Coexistence free of charge!


I know Im on a role when the wife says your making a sean then turns and says while walking away with the kids WE will be in the truck. I find it hard to hold it in as I get older. I would worry that it is not a good influence for the kids but that would be to PC for me.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Inor said:


> R's took Guam! As goes Guam, so goes the country.


Do you know what the original saying was....

As goes Maine, so goes the nation


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Georgia goes to the Republican Purdue

This coupled with other good news pretty much locks up a Senate takeover.

One moment of CHEER 

but now, the Republicans had better get their shit together


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> Do you know what the original saying was....
> 
> As goes Maine, so goes the nation


Yes - that was what I was playing on.

BTW: I like Maine a lot. I had a gig in Freeport about 5+ years ago. It was about this time of year. Great place, Maine! I couldn't understand but 1 word in 3 that you folks were saying to me. But everybody was very friendly. I even found a Stanley Model 45 handplane there in great shape for $45!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Inor said:


> Yes - that was what I was playing on.
> 
> BTW: I like Maine a lot. I had a gig in Freeport about 5+ years ago. It was about this time of year. Great place, Maine! *I couldn't understand but 1 word in 3 *that you folks were saying to me. But everybody was very friendly. I even found a Stanley Model 45 handplane there in great shape for $45!


you ever had a Newfie try and tell you what life was like back home?


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

If I was McConnel, every time I dropped a bill on Obummers desk, I'd put a sticky note on it that said "Elections Have Consequences!"

AJ


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

A J said:


> If I was McConnel, every time I dropped a bill on Obummers desk, I'd put a sticky note on it that said "Elections Have Consequences!"
> 
> AJ


He'll be shocked to see any bill on his desk.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I would not be quite so eloquent. My sticky note would say: "Sign it boner breath!"


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

On the bright side Inor it is the first time in a while we are looking good.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I am mentally exhausted....Happy, optimistic, but still exhausted. Flying home to NC in the morning.... Celebrate and have a drink for me. I'm going to bed now.


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

And that 51! Holy cow. Maybe I won't need that Nitro tab now.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Holy crap -- NC just went for Tom Tillis

up +7 now


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

My estimate was 52 at end of tonight and 53 after LA runnoff. 

The Republicans might outperform my guess!


AJ


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Get this -- Illinois governorship just went Republican


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

DerBiermeister said:


> Get this -- Illinois governorship just went Republican


Holy cow


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Country is getting bloodier by the second, I love it


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

+7 they are calling Outstanding. But now the slash and burn will start The dems will try to do as much damage as the can on the way out.
Wisconsin Walker Wins that saved our State. Even with the voted fraud in Madison and Milwaukee they could not win.
Drag Harry's ass out the door


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

Massachusetts goes Red, with Charlie Baker as Governor Elect.

Wow.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> +7 they are calling Outstanding. But now the slash and burn will start The dems will try to do as much damage as the can on the way out.
> Wisconsin Walker Wins that saved our State. Even with the voted fraud in Madison and Milwaukee they could not win.
> Drag Harry's ass out the door


Nicely done to you and all of the cheese eaters! Scott Walker is a damn good guy, even if he is a Packer fan.


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> +7 they are calling Outstanding. But now the slash and burn will start The dems will try to do as much damage as the can on the way out.
> Wisconsin Walker Wins that saved our State. Even with the voted fraud in Madison and Milwaukee they could not win.
> Drag Harry's ass out the door


They'll probably even get the folks in Ferguson, MO to start rioting again.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

It's all over but the shouting ......

Goodnight Gracie


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Hey Inor, if the Bears are playing thats my team, if the Vikings are playing anyone but the Bears I hope for them


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

Dang, this would have been one hell of an election to be in a war room.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I can not believe that my old state, ILLannoyed went Republican for it's governor. I move out of the state and look what happens. If I new, I would have moved sooner.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Jeep said:


> Hey Inor, if the Bears are playing thats my team, if the Vikings are playing anyone but the Bears I hope for them


I'm okay with da Bears. The Vikes have not had a real team since 2008 and that was only because they hired that douche bag Packer Favre. So if you are rooting for the Vikes, prepare to be disappointed. At least da Bears still play smash-mouth football like Black and Blue division teams are supposed to.


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

Our county election commissioner (an R) is going to bed. WE DONT HAVE RESULTS YET FOR CONGRESS!! That stupid fat lazy bastard! I was pissed when that freggin moron was chosen by the governor and I'm more pissed now. The congressman is pissed. I just got off the phone with him and there is thought that there is funny business going on. The major voting districts he is counting on to win haven't been counted yet and usually they are the first counted. 

*and the justice department is here causing problems*


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I wish I could say open season on stinky birds until they're all gone.
Wonder if holder and any others will just flee the country?
Anyway, Joy to the World!














Bad news for isis, islam and lots of stupid earth trash. 
About time. Take it back before it is taken from you.
Pray there's 10's of millions who can't handle cold weather and simple diseases. They will be charging the borders again


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

It has been about 12 hours since McConnell's race was called. Why isn't Eric Holder in an orange jumpsuit yet? Republicans, get off your butts and get to work!

Also, I expect that you will be throw Lois Learner in a water tank by noon. If she floats (which I am sure she will), we need to burn her at the stake for being a witch by sundown. Since that is kind of a busy day, I will let you have until tomorrow to deal with Pelosi and Alan Grayson.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

It's over and it looks like a pretty big night for the Republicans. Now let's see how Obama reacts. Personally, I think we are going to see a immature narcosis throw a big temper tantrum and we will see a flood of Executive orders.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Man this made my day so far.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I am glad he is gone soon too!


----------



## nick1 (Oct 7, 2014)

Purge complete...mostly anyway. Now don't F it up!


----------



## TJC44 (Mar 16, 2014)

Unfortunately, CT was a disappointment, 're-electing 'um-uhh' Malloy for another 4 years. I need to move before the state is bankrupt & the jobs are gone.


----------



## nick1 (Oct 7, 2014)

Move to Texas. Abbot (gov elect) t just announced he's all for open carry and we are booming with jobs.


----------

